# Playing a little with an SST-50 ...



## wquiles (Oct 11, 2009)

Not a full build, but I will share a few pics 


















This is with the reflector I got from Jo:











Here is with a deep reflector for MC-E/P7:











And here with a small reflector for the MC-E:






Here I am running it at 4 Amps:






Here I am running it at 5 Amps:






Will


----------



## Al Combs (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow, it took 4.6 volts to get 5 amps from an SST-50! I thought they were supposed to have a low Vf. Page 8 of the Luminus pdf on the SST-50 says it only takes 3.6 volts to get 5 amps. What's up with that?:thinking:


----------



## SFG2Lman (Oct 11, 2009)

prolly a lower or an unknown bin, the data-sheet will be for the highest binned


----------



## wquiles (Oct 11, 2009)

Al Combs said:


> Wow, it took 4.6 volts to get 5 amps from an SST-50! I thought they were supposed to have a low Vf. Page 8 of the Luminus pdf on the SST-50 says it only takes 3.6 volts to get 5 amps. What's up with that?:thinking:


Actually, if you read the data sheet again, you will "not" find a statement from them stating that every single LED will consume 5 Amps at 3.6 volts. Note #3 on the table says that those are only "typical values" -> some LED's will have low VF's, this one I got clearly has a higher VF than "typical".



SFG2Lman said:


> prolly a lower or an unknown bin, the data-sheet will be for the highest binned


Yup, this is one of the unknown bins PhotonFanatic got as early samples 

Will


----------



## space (Oct 12, 2009)

And the Vf wasn't measured at the LED was it? At 5A there will be a fairly substantian drop in the wires.

space


----------



## wquiles (Oct 12, 2009)

space said:


> And the Vf wasn't measured at the LED was it? At 5A there will be a fairly substantian drop in the wires.
> 
> space


You are right, in that with the long cables that I used there will be a voltage drop on the cables, so next time I need to measure the voltage at the LED, which would have been lower than the voltage shown at the power supply.

I will try to take another measurement tonight.

Will


----------



## Flash_25296 (Oct 12, 2009)

Out of curiosity what is the internal resistance of the DC Power Supply that you are using for testing and how does it compare to the resistance of the wire you are using?

Here is a useful guide for using Agilent Power Supplies
http://cp.literature.agilent.com/litweb/pdf/5965-8239E.pdf

Tip 1 is inline with your concerns so maybe you could add that into your setup to better regulate the source.


----------



## wquiles (Oct 12, 2009)

Flash_25296 said:


> Out of curiosity what is the internal resistance of the DC Power Supply that you are using for testing and how does it compare to the resistance of the wire you are using?
> 
> Here is a useful guide for using Agilent Power Supplies
> http://cp.literature.agilent.com/litweb/pdf/5965-8239E.pdf
> ...



This is a 9Amp, 60V extra heavy duty bench supply, so the internal resistance is not the problem. However, as *space* correctly pointed out, the long and thin wires that are OK for most of my experiments at 1 amp or so are not adequate for 5Amps.

Here on top, on my bench DMM I have the voltage at the LED (1.28 volt drop on the wires!), and as you can see it is more in line with that we expected initially to see: 3.39V volts at 5Amps :devil:






I will try another experiment, maybe tonight, where I am going to direct drive the LED from that BIG F cell - I will use short wires 

Will


----------



## waddup (Oct 12, 2009)

couple inches of this should work

http://www.knukonceptz.com/productDetail.cfm?prodID=KFX0BK


----------



## Flash_25296 (Oct 12, 2009)

I have worked with supplies like this before and hooking up the sense lines to the load is a good way to go. Glad to hear you have a solution to better test your device

Did you check out the link, try the remote sense lines and lets see what happens


----------



## Al Combs (Oct 13, 2009)

wquiles said:


> Here on top, on my bench DMM I have the voltage at the LED (1.28 volt drop on the wires!), and as you can see it is more in line with that we expected initially to see: 3.39V volts at 5Amps :devil:
> Will


Glad to see you got a good one.


----------



## wquiles (Oct 13, 2009)

OK, not quite a full host either, but I am starting to take some beamshots with various reflectors and one Aspheric glass lens:

From left: Metal reflector I got from Jo (Britelumens), Barbolight Deep Reflector, DX MC-E reflector, Glass Aspheric lens I bought years ago from online surplus store (maker/origin unknown, but many were bought here in the forums at the time):






Camera on tripod - manual exposure - auto white balance.

Pointed at the ceiling - about 3.5 to 4 foot away - light off:






Pointed at the ceiling - SST-50 at 5A - Jo's reflector:






Pointed at the ceiling - SST-50 at 5A - Barbo reflector:






Pointed at the ceiling - SST-50 at 5A - MC-E reflector:






Pointed at the ceiling - SST-50 at 5A - Glass Aspheric:








Pointed across my "shop" at the knee mill - light OFF:






Pointed across my "shop" at the knee mill - SST-50 at 5A - Jo's reflector:






Pointed across my "shop" at the knee mill - SST-50 at 5A - Glass Aspheric:






Pointed across my "shop" at the knee mill - SST-50 at 5A - Barbo reflector:






Hopefully by next week I might have enough time to make something more "portable" to take outdoor beamshots 

Will


----------



## nanotech17 (Oct 14, 2009)

:wow: that Aspheric Glass bemashot is crazy,so focus


----------



## rizky_p (Oct 14, 2009)

any outdoor beamshots Will?


----------



## tx101 (Oct 14, 2009)

Will, I believe the Surplus Shed aspherical lens is the same one as the MG
lens I used in my SST-90 build :thumbsup:

Hmmm .... I think it is mentioned somewhere in LuxLuther's aspherical lens shootout


----------



## Aircraft800 (Oct 14, 2009)

The surplus shed was indeed a 01 LAG 123, the link is still floating around here their part #PL1072. It is the MG 52 x 37 one, it just has a new part number now.

http://www.surplusshed.com/pages/item/pl1072.html

CVI Melles Griot part number is LAG-52.0-37.0-C


----------



## wquiles (Oct 14, 2009)

rizky_p said:


> any outdoor beamshots Will?


Hopefully by next week 





tx101 said:


> Will, I believe the Surplus Shed aspherical lens is the same one as the MG
> lens I used in my SST-90 build :thumbsup:
> 
> Hmmm .... I think it is mentioned somewhere in LuxLuther's aspherical lens shootout





Aircraft800 said:


> The surplus shed was indeed a 01 LAG 123, the link is still floating around here their part #PL1072. It is the MG 52 x 37 one, it just has a new part number now.
> 
> http://www.surplusshed.com/pages/item/pl1072.html
> 
> CVI Melles Griot part number is LAG-52.0-37.0-C




Thank you guys - I bought those a while back - maybe 2 years or more, and last night was the first time I tried one. Glad I tried with the SST-50 :devil:


----------



## Aircraft800 (Oct 14, 2009)

wquiles said:


> Thank you guys - I bought those a while back - maybe 2 years or more, and last night was the first time I tried one. Glad I tried with the SST-50 :devil:


 
Will,

I don't know what we were thinking. At DFW GTG we had SST-50's pushing 5.2A, DEFT aspherical lens, and 01LAG123, but we never gave it a try. saabluster even had a few SST-90's, we never lit em up. We'll have to have a GTG in my garage or something where we can use a power supply and do some testing.

Just too much going on that night!


----------

